# Smoke Detector location



## JBadaoa (Jan 29, 2011)

subelect said:


> I am in the process of wiring a new residence with an attached woodshop & garage.
> I roughed in Smoke Detectors in all bedrooms, the basement & the office/den.
> If you were me, would you install a SD in the attached woodshop or would you be concerned with spurious alarms due to dust/grit?
> His shop is going to have a completely separate cooling system & in-floor heating (heated water).
> ...


----------



## JBadaoa (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry I meant I would not have one


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

You could always put a heat detector in.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

What does the homeowner want? Sell it as an option.


----------

